# Colonoscopy Results



## LorenAnders (Nov 3, 2002)

Everything came out negative.. both the colonoscopy and gastroscopy. Negative for celiac.. no polyps.. no C-diff... everything was normal. And while that may sound like reason to celebrate.... I still don't know what's wrong.. and what to do next. My doctor said he hasn't a clue.Meanwhile, I can't eat because of severe and constant nausea.. I'm rapidly losing weight.. and I have abdominal pain.


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

That was pretty much my diagnosis after all tests were run. We did learn I had adhesions (from previous surgeries) doing a lot of damage to my digestive system. When everything else can be ruled out and nothing else can be done, tested, checked...(my damage cannot be repaired), you're stuck with an IBS label. A good GI should work on keeping your symptoms under control and liveable. Whether that takes meds, drastic diet changes, or both - your doctor should be advising you. I do understand how frustrating it is to find "nothing wrong". Commen sense, unfeeling relatives, and friends tell us we should be celebrating, no serious illnesses or cancer is lurking within us....but it is very hard to feel happy about your circumstance when you are so miserable! Your biggest worry is that people may think you're a hypochondriac and your deepest fear is they are right! Hang in there. See what your doc is willing to do with you. I'm predominately D, but sometimes C. My GI is willing to treat the "symptom of the week". When I'm really down or in a bad flare up, I back up to my basics: tea, saltines, french bread, and jasmine rice. Then one by one I add in food, one new food a day, until I find my trigger. Or at least get my gut calmed down some. Talk to your doctor and good-luck!


----------



## LorenAnders (Nov 3, 2002)

Thanks again for all your support and advice, Bear. How are you doing? It seems you've really been through the ringer.


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Loren,Thanks for asking. The holidays are wearing me out fast! We have done two family dinners in two days and I have four days of intensive family time to go! We celebrated with our kids Xmas eve. My hubby's family on Xmas day. My family started today (26th) and will go on through Sunday at least - maybe longer. We celebrate long and hard! My brothers live far away and when everyone can be back - we just keep the fun going until we run out of time. My family takes good care of me and everyone helps out with everything. Not been minding my diet as well as I should the past few days. The D is to the point I'm bleeding again. Today I did go back to my bland, simple, light, and boring diet. I'm wearing out so fast - that really amazes me. I have always been a strong person and I have a very physical job. I'm hoping to go back to work in Jan., but I have to pass my next kidney test first. I really can't predict how I think that will go. Not truly myself these days. How was your holiday?


----------



## LorenAnders (Nov 3, 2002)

Hi Bear:Well, it sounds like you had a nice holiday! I skipped both Thanksgiving and Christmas this year because I just can't stand the sight or smell of food. I had a few invitations but had to decline. I didn't even go to my Christmas party at work (a fancy dinner at a really nice catering hall). There's always next year!I do hope your kidney test turns out OK. When are you going in for that?


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

I get to start my fast on New Years Eve and fast with a laxative prep for New Years Day. The test (IVP)is the 2nd. I'm really thinking champagne will be counting as a clear liquid!


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Champagne was my clear liquid of choice and my kidney is doing better! Get to stay on meds and be retested in 6 months. Hopefully this means my new year will go better than the last one! (New Years Eve SUCKED BIG TIME!)


----------

